# Eurobike 2008: Karpiel



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Passed their booth along the way. Unfortunately, I couldn't get anyone there to speak to me


----------



## Hesh to Steel (Oct 2, 2007)

I gotta say, those look awesome. So there's going to be an '09 Apocalypse? Sweet.


----------



## penfuin (Oct 1, 2007)

wow that is huge how much travel is that


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

Probably around 13".


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Wow, the new Disco looks hawt.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Incidentally, the DiscoVolante has an Audi Pearl White paint job on it. Just stunning. If you don't know this color from Audi, it was an extraordinarily expensive paintjob that went back to the 80's, and was a $500 option, which they canned due to the many extra processes needed to make it look right. Again, no details, as no one was interested in speaking to me. Unfortunately, this was the mode at several manufacturers. People either didn't want to get involved, or wouldn't peel themselves away from text messaging for a minute.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

the disco volante is looking sick


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

The yellow Disco Volante looks cool..


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

Disco = Hawt!


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

I gotta say; I pish-poshed the idea of Karpiel's return, but WOW! Guess I was wrong...

Very nice looking indeed.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> I gotta say; I pish-poshed the idea of Karpiel's return, but WOW! Guess I was wrong...
> 
> Very nice looking indeed.


why, their old bikes looked pretty cool too, they just weren't heat treated, you couldn't get support, there were some fishy things to say the least about getting bikes to shops and money. It was the business that crashed last time more then the bikes.

Its like going out of your way to buy a laher.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

William42 said:


> why, their old bikes looked pretty cool too, they just weren't heat treated, you couldn't get support, there were some fishy things to say the least about getting bikes to shops and money. It was the business that crashed last time more then the bikes.
> 
> Its like going out of your way to buy a laher.


Exactly... That's why I was sceptical. A riding friend of mine used to build shocks for Risse Racing and dealt with Karpiel on a lot of their bikes. I also used to ride with a sponsored racer who had an old Disco. (I've heard all the storys.:skep: )

Looking at these frames it seems Jan's figured out a few things. Specificly; not using a 2.25 stroke shock to get 9 inches of travel. I really like the looks of the Disco frame. The evidence is in the photos that they're at least moving forward and not using the old designs. It's only a bike show; but they're sure to have a lot of interest in these designs. (Maybe not the Appocolypse, but that Disco... :thumbsup: )

I say: Here's to second chances! Good luck Jan.


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

Those new Discos are exactly what I would have done to revise and polish up the old versions. Looking very very nice. I'd like to see some geometry numbers and a plot of what the axle path/leverage curves are now (looks like that lower link angle is a lot less extreme than it used to be - less retarded pedal kickback?).

The only thing that's sketchy is having to skim down welds to face the headtube, and the headtube gussets have kinda an oldschool look to them..


----------



## Captain Sensible (Sep 6, 2008)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> Incidentally, the DiscoVolante has an Audi Pearl White paint job on it. If you don't know this color from Audi, it was an extraordinarily expensive paintjob that went back to the 80's, and was a $500 option.../QUOTE]
> 
> For poseurs.


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

Still looks like friggin tanks to me, but the Polish champs use the Disco V.

Would these lure Bender out of retirement?


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

rabidweasel999 said:


> Probably around 13".


Says on their website 12"-12.5"


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

they look heavy, but nice


----------



## DirtGash (Mar 1, 2008)

William42 said:


> It was the business that crashed last time more then the bikes.
> 
> .


Unless Bender was riding that day, then the bikes crashed way more!

Either way stoked to see Karpiel back...


----------



## Boulder Pilot (Jan 23, 2004)

Hesh to Steel said:


> So there's going to be an '09 Apocalypse?


As I was walking into a liquor store two days ago, a truck pulled in with an Apocalypse on the back. I asked the guy if it was his, he said it was his sons', and that his son was sponsored by Karpiel. He said it was the new model, and that he was suprised that I had heard of Karpiel. He also said they had just got back from Whistler, a two week trip, and his son destroyed two 888's, and the one on the bike was the third one in two weeks!


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Boulder Pilot said:


> As I was walking into a liquor store two days ago, a truck pulled in with an Apocalypse on the back. I asked the guy if it was his, he said it was his sons', and that his son was sponsored by Karpiel. He said it was the new model, and that he was suprised that I had heard of Karpiel. He also said they had just got back from Whistler, a two week trip, and his son destroyed two 888's, and the one on the bike was the third one in two weeks!


The kid is absolutely ridiculous. I've seen some of his videos and will be surprised if he lives to make 21.

He's 14 and is doing Bender sized drops and gaps.


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

definitely liking the new Disco.. 
would love to see some real production geo numbers


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

The original Discos were pretty damn light if I remember right..


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

where would one find this kids video or something like that?


----------



## Boulder Pilot (Jan 23, 2004)

SamL3227 said:


> where would one find this kids video or something like that?


The kids name is Wil White. He's 14 years old and lives down here in San Diego, CA. 
Check his $hit out, youtube: Skykid's Movie.


----------



## Curler (Oct 31, 2005)

I thought that was a girl at first with such long flowing blonde locks


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

Boulder Pilot said:


> The kids name is Wil White. He's 14 years old and lives down here in San Diego, CA.
> Check his $hit out, youtube: Skykid's Movie.







Kid sends a lot of huge lines!!


----------



## Captain Sensible (Sep 6, 2008)

Half my age and four times better, means I'll be 280 years old when I become as good as he is in that video (all things held equal).

What a champ!


----------



## Brian HCM#1 (Jan 18, 2004)

suicidebomber said:


> Still looks like friggin tanks to me, but the Polish champs use the Disco V.
> 
> Would these lure Bender out of retirement?


They aren't bad in weight, here is a sneek preview of my frame without a shock.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Any idea why they look almost the same as the previous years bikes?

I respect Karpiel for what they did for the long-travel community. But it seems to me that besides a few minor additions to bracing, as well as machining and heat treating, it's almost the same bike from 8 years ago...


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Double post.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Any idea why they look almost the same as the previous years bikes?
> 
> I respect Karpiel for what they did for the long-travel community. But it seems to me that besides a few minor additions to bracing, as well as machining and heat treating, it's almost the same bike from 8 years ago...


They've always been a good design, just needed a few tweaks like replaceable der.hangers, bolt-on rear axles, and better shock ratios which it looks like the new one's have now.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Buy them while you can in the US. At least the models with the lower shock mount on the lower linkage.


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

*Very nice.*

I remember the first time I saw a Karpiel, it was a small ad in the back of a mountain bike magazine some years ago...I had just started riding (XC) and that monster bike just caught my eye. 
Then, I saw the Apocalypse frame and knew I had to have one. I had seen one on eBay, blue with a gold seatmast and swingarm, Risse shocks, Risse Champ up front...just fell in love. Maybe because it was unique, or rare...I don't know. 
After a few years, I finally got my hands on one, a red Apocalypse. Kept it, rode it everywhere, then I had to sell it for medical bills. Eventually, I bought it back. Loved that bike. 
As luck would have it...I found another one out there...Ironically, the one that started it all for me. And I remember why I love this frame so much...I'm just more comfortable on one of these than any other frame I've ridden.

The new one looks sick, but if it costs anywhere near what the old one did, I don't see myself getting one anytime soon. I'm hoping, if anything, I can score a swingarm and some links as spares.

Ok, that was longer than I intended.


----------



## Brian HCM#1 (Jan 18, 2004)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Any idea why they look almost the same as the previous years bikes?
> 
> I respect Karpiel for what they did for the long-travel community. But it seems to me that besides a few minor additions to bracing, as well as machining and heat treating, it's almost the same bike from 8 years ago...


I guess the same thing could be said about the V10's and Turner DHR's (except for the 09's). They had some little tweeks but not a complete redesign.


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: KARPIEL!


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Brian HCM#1 said:


> I guess the same thing could be said about the V10's and Turner DHR's (except for the 09's). They had some little tweeks but not a complete redesign.


I guess you never saw the last two generations of DHR's where they had completely different frames altogether?


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Brian HCM#1 said:


> I guess the same thing could be said about the V10's and Turner DHR's (except for the 09's). They had some little tweeks but not a complete redesign.


True, yes. But the V-10 was revamped what? In 04 or 05? And the DHR was revamped more recently with completely new tubing, etc. On the other hand, the Karpiel bikes are almost completely the same for what seems like... well... since the beginning.

Just saying. Nothing against them. They're fantastic bikes... but possibly, dare I say it, "old technology"?


----------



## Brian HCM#1 (Jan 18, 2004)

Prettym1k3 said:


> True, yes. But the V-10 was revamped what? In 04 or 05? And the DHR was revamped more recently with completely new tubing, etc. On the other hand, the Karpiel bikes are almost completely the same for what seems like... well... since the beginning.
> 
> Just saying. Nothing against them. They're fantastic bikes... but possibly, dare I say it, "old technology"?


Its a totally different frame.

2002 Disco









2008/09 Disco









I don't know if its me or not, but I do see some changes here.

Anyways it's a proven design, ask most people who rode them at N* and the majority will tell you it was a damn great bike for those trails.

Turner just basicly changed the tubing, as I believe Santa Cruz did too. No big changes. I garantee if DW didn't step into the Turner picture the suspension disign would still remain the same and it has the last 6-7 years.


----------



## Brian HCM#1 (Jan 18, 2004)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> I guess you never saw the last two generations of DHR's where they had completely different frames altogether?


2002









2004









2007









2008









Looks yes, it's basicly the same suspension. Karpiel made refinements also over the years.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

KavuRider said:


> I remember the first time I saw a Karpiel, it was a small ad in the back of a mountain bike magazine some years ago...I had just started riding (XC) and that monster bike just caught my eye.
> Then, I saw the Apocalypse frame and knew I had to have one. I had seen one on eBay, blue with a gold seatmast and swingarm, Risse shocks, Risse Champ up front...just fell in love. Maybe because it was unique, or rare...I don't know.
> After a few years, I finally got my hands on one, a red Apocalypse. Kept it, rode it everywhere, then I had to sell it for medical bills. Eventually, I bought it back. Loved that bike.
> As luck would have it...I found another one out there...Ironically, the one that started it all for me. And I remember why I love this frame so much...I'm just more comfortable on one of these than any other frame I've ridden.
> ...


KavuRider,
Which Monster do you have on the front of the blue 'Pocky-lips', the 8" or the 12" one?


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Totally different frames.


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

Pau11y said:


> KavuRider,
> Which Monster do you have on the front of the blue 'Pocky-lips', the 8" or the 12" one?


2003 8" Monster.
I had a Super Monster for a bit as well.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2008)

Karpiel sold to Duncon bikes.

http://dhreno.wordpress.com/2008/09/09/duncon-bikes-buys-karpiel/


----------



## venom600 (Jul 10, 2006)

sixsixtysix said:


> Karpiel sold to Duncon bikes.
> 
> http://dhreno.wordpress.com/2008/09/09/duncon-bikes-buys-karpiel/


I thought I saw a Duncon in the background of one of those pics.....


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

You can see the DUNC*ON* in this picture:










Also at the left of the gray Disco Volante you can see the rear triangle of a Duncon Cane Corso.


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

suicidebomber said:


> Still looks like friggin tanks to me, but the Polish champs use the Disco V.
> 
> Would these lure Bender out of retirement?


Actualy the polish champion is sponsored by Trek. The Women champ is sponsored by karpiel but there was little competition. Not sure about Masters.


----------



## skyjumper (Apr 14, 2006)

dowst said:


> The kid is absolutely ridiculous. I've seen some of his videos and will be surprised if he lives to make 21.
> 
> He's 14 and is doing Bender sized drops and gaps.


Hey guys! Thanks! I'm Wil White.


----------



## skyjumper (Apr 14, 2006)

All the frames are completely different, minus the apocalypse. They have different geometry, different travel, leverage ratios, weights, reinforcements, gussets, rear triangles, linkages, adjustments. Even the Karpiel sticker changed.

P.S. I'm the one in that video, big. I'm Wil White, Thanks guys for all the compliments. Appreciate it.


----------



## F1amethrower (Mar 27, 2006)

*I'm getting a Disco V!*

Can't wait to get it! It's supposed to be getting a paint job now... date of shipment estimated ~ 28 April... but that's what they said 2 weeks ago. Really hope it doesn't get delayed.... AGAIN!!!!


----------



## Brian HCM#1 (Jan 18, 2004)

Disco's should be available VERY soon. All they are waiting for are the frame stickers to be finished.


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

boogenman said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: KARPIEL!


funny


----------



## One_Speed (Aug 3, 2007)

Yikes I almost thought It was 1999 again.

krapiel       

Used to be a POS, I bet it still is. Can't polish a turd, I guess maybe some will try. 

Do they get heat treating or you supposed to use your oven for that?


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

How involved is Jan with the whole works now?


----------



## xterrain (May 6, 2008)

Disco Volante means Flying Disc...pretty cool name for a gorgeous gnarly DH rig. That yellow frame looks beast. What do those cost?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

One_Speed said:


> Yikes I almost thought It was 1999 again.
> 
> krapiel
> 
> ...


According to Mythbusters, you can.


----------



## Brian HCM#1 (Jan 18, 2004)

One_Speed said:


> Yikes I almost thought It was 1999 again.
> 
> krapiel
> 
> ...


Did you have a problem in the past with Karpiel? Which model did you own or ride?


----------



## Brian HCM#1 (Jan 18, 2004)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> How involved is Jan with the whole works now?


Right now Jan is involved with design, fabrication and assembly.


----------



## Brian HCM#1 (Jan 18, 2004)

xterrain said:


> Disco Volante means Flying Disc...pretty cool name for a gorgeous gnarly DH rig. That yellow frame looks beast. What do those cost?


I'm waiting on the new price sheet, should have it within the next week.


----------



## GearTech (Mar 3, 2009)

Hmm, there needs to be some good long-term reviews of these frames in order to show that Karpiel is back and doing things right...


----------



## RPG (Sep 16, 2005)

Brian HCM#1 said:


> 2002
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, that red DHR was my bike! I mean that exact one. You got that off of Avalanche Racing site? I t's so good to see that bike. I loved the progression of the rear end. Good times...


----------



## Brian HCM#1 (Jan 18, 2004)

That's cool, here's my old 2002 Disco from the Avalanche site.


----------



## F1amethrower (Mar 27, 2006)

Hey, what's the difference between the Armageddon and the Disco Volante in terms of usage? Ie, is the Disco meant for more technical stuff as compared to the Arma? The Karpiel website isn't very imformative to be honest. Plus the links which point to the featured articles only show the 1st page without further details.


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

i love that quarter inch alluminum hooked around the head tube. 

that aint breakin for shi*


i THINK thats quarter inch


----------



## Brian HCM#1 (Jan 18, 2004)

F1amethrower said:


> Hey, what's the difference between the Armageddon and the Disco Volante in terms of usage? Ie, is the Disco meant for more technical stuff as compared to the Arma? The Karpiel website isn't very imformative to be honest. Plus the links which point to the featured articles only show the 1st page without further details.


Te Armageddon is just starting production. The Disco and Armageddon are virtually identical with the exception of the adjustable seat tower. Performance and use should be the same.


----------

